# Christmas Greetings



## Warrigal (Dec 23, 2019)

It is nearly 5 pm in Sydney and it is Christmas Eve. I'm sitting here counting my blessings and I feel at peace.
Among my blessings I count the fellowship I experience on this forum and to all of you, especially to our patient moderators, I wish you Peace, Love, Joy and Hope this Christmastide.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you Warri!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Wren (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Pam (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you too, Warri.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas Warrigal


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Matrix (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas, Warrigal! You've been here since almost the beginning, and you're still here with us❤, your fellowship is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas, Warri, thanks for the life that you add to the Forum!  Bless you and yours!

Town Centre


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Merry Christmas, Warri, thanks for the life that you add to the Forum!  Bless you and yours!
> View attachment 85626
> Town Centre


errrm @Meanderer, you took that picture from me when I posted it here or elsewhere..LOL..that's the picture I took _*myself*_ and posted last year or the year before of our next little town.... I'm very happy you liked it so much but it made me sit up and think WOW!! someone likes my pics so much they've used it as a greeting...  I take it as a great compliment


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

here's my original


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 24, 2019)

Lovely picture.  Thank you both for sharing.  Merry Christmas


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 24, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> errrm @Meanderer, you took that picture from me when I posted it here or elsewhere..LOL..that's the picture I took _*myself*_ and posted last year or the year before of our next little town.... I'm very happy you liked it so much but it made me sit up and think WOW!! someone likes my pics so much they've used it as a greeting...  I take it as a great compliment


You are so understanding.   could not remember the source, only that I found it and liked it so much, that I saved it.  Sorry, if I had known, I would have attributed it to you, @hollydolly .  It is a stunning photo.  I guess the spelling of Centre should have been a tip off.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> You are so understanding.   could not remember the source, only that I found it and liked it so much, that I saved it.  Sorry, if I had known, I would have attributed it to you, @hollydolly .  It is a stunning photo.  I guess the spelling of Centre should have been a tip off.


 Bless you, I'm just happy you enjoyed it


----------

